
The Unique Problem of Sleep Procrastination - raghavrao
http://www.businessinsider.com/sleep-procrastination-why-cant-i-sleep-2014-6
======
tmcz26
> The research team, led by Floor Kroese, surveyed 177 people on Amazon's
> Mechanical Turk ...

Since when is AMT a true sample of the population? I don’t get how so-called
“research team” can rely on tbat feedback for studies and get away with it.

